# pregnancy guesses please



## BelleInBoots (Aug 18, 2014)

Hoping for your expert opinions on if my doe is pregnant so I don't start to milk her if I shouldn't. .. she seems large but previous owner acted like I was crazy when I asked if she was, even though she was kept with a buck. She has a three month old kid. I just noticed a lot of creamy white discharge. That doesn't mean diatribe prevent though does it? Can anyone tell me how to add a picture with a smartphone? Lol


----------



## BelleInBoots (Aug 18, 2014)

Ok I think I got some. .. :-/


----------



## takethelead (Dec 18, 2013)

It's hard to tell. I can't see her lady part lol. It needs to be really close. White discharge can be a sign of pregnancy or heat. 
He udder is very lopsided. I would start milking the side that isn't full to get it to produce more.


----------



## takethelead (Dec 18, 2013)

Also milk out the full side to relieve pressure. The kid should be starting to drink less and less milk and move onto solid foods.


----------



## BelleInBoots (Aug 18, 2014)

okay. i have noticed her tryna stop her from nursing on occasion. i am going to put together my stand today and give it a try. i will see if i can get a closeer pic here in a second.


----------



## ariella42 (May 22, 2014)

Yeah, we definitely need a closer pic. See if you can get one showing her vulva from the side as well as the front.


----------



## BelleInBoots (Aug 18, 2014)

Do any of these help?


----------



## takethelead (Dec 18, 2013)

My girls have heat discharge but not as much as that at all. So I could be pregnancy discharge. :what::what: one of my does have discharge since she was about a month pregnant. Her pooch looks pregnant but it's hard to tell with her. My does are super easy. 

They can come in heat quickly after kidding. It's not healthy IMO to breed back to back like that. The previous owner shouldn't have let her run with the buck. With that being said here is what I would do. 

Try leveling out her udder then begin to dry her off. Since she could have became pregnant (a month to two months or even recently before you bought her) after she kidded . she could be at most 2-3 months along. Dry her off then wait to see if she builds an udder is a clear indication of her being pregnant. She needs a bunch of goodies to get her as healthy as possible since she might be bred. If she is bred she is putting everything she has into producing milk and growing the baby(s).


----------



## BelleInBoots (Aug 18, 2014)

okay. yes i would agree she was more of a pet owner (and they were not really even in a pasture so not the best circumstances in my opinion, but what are ya gonna do) how long should i take to to try and even her out for? she has not been on a stand in a while, if ever, so it might take me a bit to even get her used to the idea. then should i let her wean her baby on her own or do i need to separate them? if so what about companions as they are the only two i have right now. would they be okay with just a fence between them or would that piss them off, lol. 

Right now i am giving them (both not each) free choice horse hay(which i dont think they have even touched), baking soda and minerals as well as two cups of purina pellets and 2 cups of alfalfa pellets per day. is that somewhere in the ball park? there is so much conflicting info out there... also by the way she looks a lot more pregnant (wide) in real life than in that picture. I tried to feel her but I just have nothing to go by :-/


----------



## takethelead (Dec 18, 2013)

If you tape her teats then you won't have to separate them. Take the tape off for a little bit to let the kid drink for a little. The less the kid drinks the less she will produce. You can try it that way since she will fuss over the stand. The kid is old enough to be weaned. I sell my kids at 8-13 weeks and they always adjust fine. 

They're food sounds really good. I feed alfalfa hay but when I don't have access to it I use the pellets. I wonder why your goats haven't eaten the hay?? My goats love hay and I've had to replace a few hay feeders because they break them. Lol. I believe I'm correct but if I'm not some one correct me. The babies are carried on the right side. But a good rumen might feel like baby movements. With my goats I'll see hooves poking out their sides further on a long. But with some I can hardly feel babies move.


----------



## BelleInBoots (Aug 18, 2014)

I have tried a cpl. Times and not felt anything. I think they were thrown some grain once in a while at their old place. They hay they had was old and damp do maybe they got used to not eating it? They do love the weeds so I kudu hope they're getting enough of that. Unless they don't lime the dispenser, as I put a flake in a landry basket for them a few days ago and I really don't think it's been touched. Would a hay feeder be better or perhaps different hay?
So I have noticed her rubbing on the fence some and seems to be peeing alot. Aren't those telltale signs of heat?


----------



## takethelead (Dec 18, 2013)

Maybe try a different hay? I feed the big plastic bag of alfalfa hay for horses at tractor supply. It's really good for them and between each pen of 4 goats one bag last me a month for each pen. I'll post a picture of the hay. 

Heat signs are flagging her tail. Being more noisy than usual. Hanging out by a buck pen.


----------



## takethelead (Dec 18, 2013)

This is what I give my goats along with free choice grass hay or alfalfa if I can get it. But this is Timothy, oat and alfalfa.


----------



## nannysrus (Jun 21, 2014)

Takethelead- you stink!!!! None of my local TSC will carry that anymore and that is the mix that I loved so much!!!! Not to mention all the critters were always thrilled to get it.


Samantha

"5 minutes of fresh air is equivalent to 5 mg Valium"


----------



## takethelead (Dec 18, 2013)

I love it and so do my goats! My tractor supply keeps hardly anything in Stock. It'll be in Stock online but in the store it won't. But at least they have this!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Wow that's a LOT of discharge. I don't think any of my goats have had that much in heat or being prego......so I have no idea lol


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## nannysrus (Jun 21, 2014)

Did you by any chance notice if it had a bad small to it or not?


Samantha

"5 minutes of fresh air is equivalent to 5 mg Valium"


----------



## BelleInBoots (Aug 18, 2014)

no i havent really noticed any smell at all. she does seem to be peeing often but not multiple times in a row or anything that would have raised a red flag for infection in my mind and i have delt with them with dogs, lol.


----------



## BelleInBoots (Aug 18, 2014)

i will look for that hay. do they need that in addition to the alfalfa pellets or instead of? 

does anyone else have a guess for me! compared to the pictures i have seen from other ppl her lady parts seem to be really small and hard to find. im guessing that is whats going on in the pics as well? lol


----------



## takethelead (Dec 18, 2013)

I feed alfalfa pellets only if I don't have alfalfa. Which is in the hay I give. 
I'm in the process of starting to grow and feed only fodder along with hay, minerals and browse. 
I'm going to look into why she has so much discharge. I've never seen that much before. But then again every doe is different. What kind is she?


----------



## takethelead (Dec 18, 2013)

That could be her loosing plug. :what::what: they can loose it up to 1-1 1/2 months before kidding. 
She would have to been bred right after she gave birth. Are you sure the kid is at most 3 months old? But that's only if she is pregnant. I'm not an expert.


----------



## Boercurious (Oct 11, 2014)

Looks pregnant to me.


----------



## BelleInBoots (Aug 18, 2014)

okay yes, she told me the exact date the baby was born, which was july 18th. she has been with the buck the whole time as the lady only had the one pen. is it possible for the mucus plug to be a pure white? as it was before it got dirty :-/ she had more yesterday as well but not quite as much. caught it later and couldnt really tell the color.


----------



## BelleInBoots (Aug 18, 2014)

oh, and she is a nigerian dwarf. supposedly pure bred but i dont have papers. she weighs 60lbs though so she is within breed standard.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

She could have gotten bred back shortly after she gave birth which would put her at almost 3 months. She wouldn't be losing a plug that early.


----------



## BelleInBoots (Aug 18, 2014)

it does seem quite early for that. are we sure it isnt just heat?


----------



## takethelead (Dec 18, 2013)

My doe Bernice lost her plug at 3 1/2 months. But i agree it would be early if she got bred right after giving birth. But most of my girls have discharge throughout pregnancy. But never that heavy until kidding time. And none of my girls have discharge that much for heat. But it could be heat and thats just the way her body is reacting .


----------



## SerenitySquare (Jun 28, 2014)

One of my ND that was just in heat had a lot of discharge as well for a couple days. It was stringy and hanging out. Once bred and the next day the discharge was gone and has been since. It looked a lot like your doe, however it was gone after two days.


----------



## BelleInBoots (Aug 18, 2014)

sheash this is maddening. lol. i really dont want to dry her off unless she really is pregnant, because shes my only doe in milk, but it would be about time if she is bred isnt it? she also could be carrying small cause last time she had just one kid. 
we wouldnt see her build an udder until her kid is completely weaned though would we?
has anyone else seen this much mucus in a doe in heat? is there any way to tell when she would be due for heat or when her cycles would have been considering she freshened on july 18th?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

The only thing you can do is have a blood test done when she would be at least 30 days pregnant. Any pooch tests are guesses. If you need to know for sure, then send blood in to BioTracking.


----------



## BelleInBoots (Aug 18, 2014)

is it really hard to get a sample? how do you get them to hold still? and do you shave them when you do it like they say to? also do you have to order the vials before you even do it? i got some needles and syringes from tractor supply but they said they dont sell the vials.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I call my vet. But there are videos out there on how to do it. You have to have everything you need before you do it because you need to ship it right away.


----------



## takethelead (Dec 18, 2013)

I order the vials from biotracking. They have a small kit for $15. It comes with a thing that you can use to drawn blood with like they do with people at the hospital but i use a syring and needle. Its fairly easy to do. I shave the neck so i can see better. I have someone sit on the stand with the goat and just hold her head upright and facing them then i draw blood from the side of the neck that is facing me. As long as the head is up and to an angle and you hold the vien so there is enough blood its really easy. My goats jump a round a bit so when they do if the needle is in the vein i just let go of the needle and when they calm down i draw 2 cc. Make sure you go in at an angle and not straight in the vein or you will go through. I learned how from videos on YouTube. My vet charges 35 to draw blood on each goat and id rather to it myself for free.


----------



## BelleInBoots (Aug 18, 2014)

Ok thanks ill look it up and see if I can get my nerve together  

When a goat is fat is it still easy to see her spin and doyen below it? To me it looks like only her uterus is big?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

She is not fat at all. Just a good rumen.


----------



## BelleInBoots (Aug 18, 2014)

is that whole belly area her rumen? cause i thought it was just a small area on her right side near hip?


----------

